# Rage disorders?



## SprocketRocket (Sep 11, 2013)

I am unfamiliar with and was pondering self-diagnosis and I feel it would be good for discussion, does anyone have a diagnosis of or have experience with undiagnosed Rage spectrum disorders? The first two that come to mine are Explosive Rage Disorder and Advanced Narcissistic Rage Personality Disorder. I will have to see if I got the latter correctly termed.

If so, how does it affect yourself and your loved ones, as well as total strangers? And has it ever made you do things you regret, or wish you had not done? What do you then do, if so?

Discuss.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 13, 2013)

I know this is making light of a serious issue, but 'I have to believe that the psychologists' diagnostic questionnaire for the condition consists entirely of this single item:

"1.) U MAD, BRO?"

Sorry. I'll go away now.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2013)

This is NOT something you should be posting about on a message board. If you suspect you may have rage disorder, GET PROFESSIONAL HELP.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 14, 2013)

^^^^THIS^^^^

Dead serious, this time.


----------

